
Smallest-Ever Nanotube Transistors Outperform Silicon - llambda
http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/39532/?p1=A1
======
ableal
The _Nano Letters_ abstract, linked by the TR piece, at
<http://pubs.acs.org/doi/abs/10.1021/nl203701g> , has good enough pictures,
including a voltage-current plot. That plot seems to demonstrate useful
switching (1 nA to 10 uA within 1V).

The abstract's pictures of the structure do a much better job than the TR
'conceptual illustration', which is headed "Nano gate" when the tube really is
the transistor channel. The controlling gate, according to the abstract, is
buried underneath (not above the channel, as usual in all-Si processes).

